# Ceramic Flat Irons



## Liz (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi all. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for ceramic flat irons? Or the sapphire plated irons? (www.folica.com)

I have the Helen of Troy ceramic one, but it sucks. I got my hair cut last week, and she used a Chi and my hair felt amazing! But I think it's because she blew it out first. I don't know how to blow out my hair with a brush though. lol.

I heard that the Chi is good, but it has a history or breaking.

I ordered the Sedu, which is the top-rated one on folica.com. So I'll let everyone know how that works when I use it.

Does anyone have the Bion ones? Or the Solia's?

REVIEW:

Well, I bought the Sedu ceramic flat iron that is one folica.com . It came in yesterday and I used it last night. It worked very well. I have thick, slightly wavy, moerately frizzy hair with split ends. I only had to go over the section of hair once and it made it straight. Very easy to use.

The bad thing about it is that it doesn't have a hand grip for your other hand to help clamp the iron down. And the thing gets hot, so you can't put your hand on it. You don't really need to clamp it down though since it does it pretty well. I'm just used to using 2 hands to flat iron my hair. lol.

It did feel a little crispy last night, but I think it's because I used leave in conditioner and then Redken's heat protectant serum. So if I nix the leave in conditioner and just use a heat protectant, it should be fine. My hair always feels better the day after though. I don't know why. lol. But it does feel nice and soft and straight. I just have to figure out where the layers are in my hair so I can curl it under. argh. i do not have any kind of hair styling skills!! lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* Hi all. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for ceramic flat irons? Or the sapphire plated irons? (www.folica.com)I have the Helen of Troy ceramic one, but it sucks. I got my hair cut last week, and she used a Chi and my hair felt amazing! But I think it's because she blew it out first. I don't know how to blow out my hair with a brush though. lol.

I heard that the Chi is good, but it has a history or breaking.

I ordered the Sedu, which is the top-rated one on folica.com. So I'll let everyone know how that works when I use it.

Does anyone have the Bion ones? Or the Solia's?

I'm really not a big fan of flat irons... for touch ups here &amp; there, they're fine... but I actually like the results I get from a blow dryer &amp; ceramic brush better... But out of all the irons I've tried... the CHI is the best I've seen


----------



## Liz (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, you do get volume when you blow it out which is the nice part, but I have NO coordination with the brush and dryer. lol. I have thick and wierd hair also. When my hairdresser blew out my hair with just the blow dryer and brush, it looked wierd and kind of frizzy still, so she used the Chi to make it straighter.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* Yeah, you do get volume when you blow it out which is the nice part, but I have NO coordination with the brush and dryer. lol. I have thick and wierd hair also. When my hairdresser blew out my hair with just the blow dryer and brush, it looked wierd and kind of frizzy still, so she used the Chi to make it straighter. *Yeah, nowadays most stylists want you in and out... (sad as that is) because the more time they spend on you.... the less time they have to be getting someone else in their chair - so they pretty much do a rush job to get you out of the chair. Now this isn't everyone.. but a lot. Which sucks because half the time, they only barely dry it just enough to check the cut - but not enough for you to actually want to go out afterwards. If you go there specifically for a blowout.. then they will dry it and style it all the way. The easiest way to dry it at home - take 2 claw clips... and start by putting up all your hair except for about 2in. at the bottom... dry it with a large round ceramic barrel brush... then take down another 2in. section - leave the rest clipped up top... and continue until you are finished. You can also do the front and sides first if they tend to curl later in the day...



*


----------



## stacie0129 (Mar 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I'm really not a big fan of flat irons... for touch ups here &amp; there, they're fine... but I actually like the results I get from a blow dryer &amp; ceramic brush better... But out of all the irons I've tried... the CHI is the best I've seen



I have the CHI Turbo and I absolutely love it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *stacie0129* I have the CHI Turbo and I absolutely love it. I love anything by Farouk - they're the best!


----------



## Laura (Mar 1, 2005)

I use a Kodo Ceramic Straightener &amp; it heats to 210 desgrees celsius! I think its fantastic


----------



## Lealabell (Mar 1, 2005)

I have GHD ceramic straightners and I couldn't get my hair straight by myslef without them. They weren't cheap, but they were voted UK Instyle Magazine's best straightening irons in their 150 top beauty buys.


----------



## kitakat (Mar 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* Hi all. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for ceramic flat irons? Or the sapphire plated irons? (www.folica.com)I have the Helen of Troy ceramic one, but it sucks. I got my hair cut last week, and she used a Chi and my hair felt amazing! But I think it's because she blew it out first. I don't know how to blow out my hair with a brush though. lol.

I heard that the Chi is good, but it has a history or breaking.

I ordered the Sedu, which is the top-rated one on folica.com. So I'll let everyone know how that works when I use it.

Does anyone have the Bion ones? Or the Solia's?

Hi lizzy




i have wavy, thick and very unruly hair and ive tried all sorts of staighteners, but last year i found the absoloute best ceramic staighter in walmart...yes walmart....it is called CONAIR and it is around $25..thats all....and it has different heat settings and is multivoltage so u can use it anywhere, i put it on the highest heat setting because my hair is so stubborn.. This iron works wonders.....i highly recommend it to u!!!!


----------



## bonbon412 (Mar 8, 2005)

I've got the HAI ceramic flat iron which goes up to 400 degrees and it's amazing! Stick straight hair all day!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* I've got the HAI ceramic flat iron which goes up to 400 degrees and it's amazing! Stick straight hair all day! *Just try to use a heat protectant spray before hand if yours gets that hot... it's a good temp. but can really fry if you use it often



*


----------



## hawaiilatina (Mar 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I love anything by Farouk - they're the best!



I agree with you. Their products are good. I love the Chi flat iron but really love their silk therapy.


----------



## princess220 (Oct 3, 2005)

I have conair ceramic straightening iron, i am not fond of useing straightening irons leaves my hair with no volume... I prefer brush and blow dryer.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a chi i have had it for over 2 years and it hasn't broken on me and it really is amazing it used to take me forever to straighten my hair now i can do it in 15 minutes.. I love it...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *princess220* i am not fond of useing straightening irons leaves my hair with no volume... I prefer brush and blow dryer. Same here


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Oct 3, 2005)

I was told anything over 374* is bad. Be careful.

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* I've got the HAI ceramic flat iron which goes up to 400 degrees and it's amazing! Stick straight hair all day!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jaimelynn83* I was told anything over 374* is bad. Be careful. Yeah, the hotter it is - the better it works, but you are REALLY taking a chance of major damage with temps that hot. Better something not as hot, and go over it a few times. Striaght hair isn't worth broken hair


----------



## Sofia (Oct 4, 2005)

I love my CHI. Now in just a matter of minutes I'm out the door unlike before.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Oct 4, 2005)

I have the T3 Tourmaline 3/8 iron from Sephora. I absolutely LOVE it! It heats up really quickly, is a nice design (silver), and it works really well. It saves me a lot of time. I used to use HOT Tools and that damaged my hair so long and wouldn't friggin straighten properly so i thought i'd rather put my money into something expensive that works, than keep spending $50 on something that doesn't. So far i've had no worries. Yeah it gets super hot and i'm sure my hair would do better w/o straightening it whatsoever but what can i say..all straighteners do that. i also use TIGI products prior to styling to control frizz &amp; 'protect' a little











~YourOne&amp;Only


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I love my CHI. Now in just a matter of minutes I'm out the door unlike before. wow an iron that will save time?



All this talk about Chi. I want it badly now. * &lt;s&gt;adds to checklist &lt;/s&gt;* wishlist. ^.^

I've bought 3 or 4 irons from drugstores and regular stores...And just kept getting disppointed because the irons made my hair more dry than straight. So they only sell the Chi iron online?

I usually don't buy anything online, but maybe it's worth it.





So which Chi iron is the best?


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bebexkhmergrl* wow an iron that will save time?




All this talk about Chi. I want it badly now. *adds to checklist*

I've bought 3 or 4 irons from drugstores and regular stores...And just kept getting disppointed because the irons made my hair more dry than straight. So they only sell the Chi iron online?

I usually don't buy anything online, but maybe it's worth it.





So which Chi iron is the best?

I know I can get the Chi at my local beauty supply store.. but only licensed cosmetologists can go in there. Um if it's really a lot online I could pick one up from there and ship it to you at cost. I think the place I go to had it for 150.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah - the original CHI's seem to work and last better than the turbo


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jaimelynn83* I know I can get the Chi at my local beauty supply store.. but only licensed cosmetologists can go in there. Um if it's really a lot online I could pick one up from there and ship it to you at cost. I think the place I go to had it for 150. I wish I had the money to get it now.



K, I'll look into that original 1-inch Chi iron and start saving though.





My hair is thin and actually wavy, so I don't think I have anything to lose. I don't think I have a problem straightening it, so it must be those cheapers irons I use to have.

this right? http://www.folica.com/CHI_Ceramic_Fla_d1.html


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bebexkhmergrl* I wish I had the money to get it now.



K, I'll look into that original 1-inch Chi iron and start saving though.





My hair is thin and actually wavy, so I don't think I have anything to lose. I don't think I have a problem straightening it, so it must be those cheapers irons I use to have.

this right? http://www.folica.com/CHI_Ceramic_Fla_d1.html

Yup! That's it...



They are really expensive for a flat iron... but everyone I know swears by it - so I guess it's worth the investment. Just don't forget a protectant!!!!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* I have GHD ceramic straightners and I couldn't get my hair straight by myslef without them. They weren't cheap, but they were voted UK Instyle Magazine's best straightening irons in their 150 top beauty buys. i have GHD too but they really damaged the ends of my hair cause my hair is so fine and no matter how many heat protection products i used my ends ended up looking bristle and dry and split. my cousins swear by it though. i prefer using my ceramic straightening brush and ceramic and ionic hair dryer!


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 14, 2005)

I was looking at that website, has anyone tried the makeup or some of the other items for sale, some look nice. I have never heard of the website, but I will be checking into the ceremic iron.


----------



## sassy mamma (Oct 15, 2005)

I love the Sedu. It makes my hair so straight even after I wash and blowdry it.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 17, 2005)

ceramic works really good.


----------



## moviedom78 (Oct 19, 2005)

after buying flat iron at my local drugstore and damaging my hair more than anything, I decided to put money where I know I would get something good so I bought the CHI and I love my CHI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beautynista (Oct 19, 2005)

oooooooooh..I need help in this area. I recently bought the T3 tourmaline from Sephora which worked great but its not dual voltage and it popped when i used it with a voltage converter in London



for those of you who have the CHI and GHD irons...are they dual voltage? or do they have dual voltage versions? cuz i travel a lot!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* oooooooooh..I need help in this area. I recently bought the T3 tourmaline from Sephora which worked great but its not dual voltage and it popped when i used it with a voltage converter in London



for those of you who have the CHI and GHD irons...are they dual voltage? or do they have dual voltage versions? cuz i travel a lot! hmmm... I'm not sure on this one... anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 19, 2005)

I love my CHI. I straighten and curl with my flat iron. Worth every penny. God Bless the creator of this invention.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I heard that you can only use Chi in the US and Canada...that's all I know but I hope it's not true cause I'm going out of the country next year and I cannot live without it! I hope you're using protection Missy! (Wow, I sound like a parent there! Lmao!!)


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 19, 2005)

I use a ceramic iron by Jilbere, I got it from Sally Beauty Supply for like $40 and it is fantastic... I have had it for like 4 years with no problems, it has 30 heat settings, ad doesn't fry my hair!

This thing is my HG... Now that I know I don't have to buy a $200 iron to do a great job, I am sticking with my Jilbere...

And Liz I am two left feet when it comes to blowouts too... I completely suck! I can usually mimic other people and get the job done with stuff, but blowdrying straight either takes like 2 full hours or it just turns into a ball of frizz on my head! So you are definitely not alone!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I use a ceramic iron by Jilbere, I got it from Sally Beauty Supply for like $40 and it is fantastic... I have had it for like 4 years with no problems, it has 30 heat settings, ad doesn't fry my hair!
This thing is my HG... Now that I know I don't have to buy a $200 iron to do a great job, I am sticking with my Jilbere...

And Liz I am two left feet when it comes to blowouts too... I completely suck! I can usually mimic other people and get the job done with stuff, but blowdrying straight either takes like 2 full hours or it just turns into a ball of frizz on my head! So you are definitely not alone!!

Awww! Hopefully I'll get some tut's up for blowdrying... maybe it can help


----------



## babykisses (Oct 20, 2005)

To get an amazing Ceramic Flat Iron get ready to pay $300-$400. My hairdresser sells them, and they make your hair super straight and your hair doesn't even frizz in the the humidity! It's a special ionic one and doesn't damage the hair!!


----------



## babykisses (Oct 20, 2005)

I used to use my real iron for straightening and belive it or not it works for me!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *babykisses* I used to use my real iron for straightening and belive it or not it works for me!!! I think my mom used to do this too! lol It's actually pretty much the same concept. Unless you have a ceramic iron - you're pretty much doing the same thing as you do to your pants



What is the iron your hairdresser sells?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 21, 2005)

Ouch, I use to use a real iron too. I hope your at least putting a thin towel in between your hair and the iron....


----------



## kalistacey (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* I have a chi i have had it for over 2 years and it hasn't broken on me and it really is amazing it used to take me forever to straighten my hair now i can do it in 15 minutes.. I love it... WHERE DID U BUY UR CHI FROM?


----------



## neurotoxicity (Dec 3, 2005)

My mom bought me a ceramix flat iron a few years ago and I have to say it is awesome. It heats up very quickly and it straightens out even my thick wavy mess of hair and doesn't make it look dead and icky even thou it is bleached and dyed.







I also like to use a small amount of this.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have BTZ spray... works good - but kinda oily... go easy if you have fine hair


----------

